# Idpa/ipsc



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Saturday shot defensive pistol, Sunday shot IPSC. Both very cool, except for the heat. Old timer there had a EAA in 10mm. My first time with a 10, it was sweet. Didn't feel much more powerful than my G-23 but I shoot hot .357 out of my Smith. He said they were running about 1600 fps. I told him I want a Glock in 10mm. He insisted on an EAA. He said Glock can't handle 10's. Deputy I know carries a 10 and never had a problem. I would like to get 10mm some day. Before I get as old as the EAA guy. Boy could he shoot.
Thats all, had lots of fun this weekend and the wife wasn't even mad for being gone two days...


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Any sport involving guns is OK with me, just be sure to enjoy it. 

I shoot IDPA, never got all the goodies for IPSC.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

ORYGUN said:


> He insisted on an EAA. He said Glock can't handle 10's.


That's funny as hell. He needs to stop smoking the dope he seizes.


----------

